# Cradle purses



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi all...I made two of these in the last few days for my GDs. 
Now I've got ladies wanting to order them for their little girls in their lives.
I've never sold anything I've knitted or crocheted. Usually just give it away.
But...these are people not close to so I wondered what might be a fair price. I have SO much yarn that I need to use anyway but I buy the little flowers for a dollar or two per cradle and the dolls are $4.98...
I don't want to be too high but my time is worth something! Of course you all know this! Any ideas ?


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Nicely done! First I would find a source for cheaper flowers and dolls. Three times the cost of the yarn(that is usual, at least in US) and then add in the other items.
Do a search on etsy or google and see what you can find what others sell them for.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

How adorable!!


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

babsbarb said:


> Nicely done! First I would find a source for cheaper flowers and dolls. Three times the cost of the yarn(that is usual, at least in US) and then add in the other items.
> Do a search on etsy or google and see what you can find what others sell them for.


Thanks! Great idea!


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

i sell mine for $15.00 but i use dolls that only cost a dollar


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

That seems like a very high price for the flowers, I'd try Michael's or Jo Anne's. I don't sell knitted items, but I would think $25 was fair.


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> i sell mine for $15.00 but i use dolls that only cost a dollar


Yours is beautiful!! Where do you find the dolls?


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

I checked on Etsy and there is a wide range of prices! I think I will find cheaper flowers and dolls and go from there. I don't have to make a lot off them, I actually just like something to do when I sit down at night and watch tv. These are sort of mindless so I don't have to concentrate too hard!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I would just look at it and think "if that were in a store, what would I expect the price to be"


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I found mine at wql-mart 3 years ago and stocked up on them I bought 50 and on my last 10 don't know what I will do then as they don't sell them anymore...and the cheapest I can find is also $4.99 plus tax


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

They're so cute!!


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

maybe if you google "'x' inch dolls in bulk" you will find a supplier online. There have to be some type of locations where those who do dolls all the time get their materials.

Editing to add: what size dolls are they? 1 inch, 2???


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Or look on Ebay


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

mine are 6" my sweet love mini baby doll made in china for Wal-mart


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

How about you ask the ladies if they'd like to buy it without the doll? All my nieces and god daughters have their own favorite dolls, and it would keep your costs way down. 

I've looked on ebay and etsy and Alibaba.com, couldn't find any that were similar to the dolls posted here


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Isa53- Your cradle dolls are precious! Good luck finding a fair price to sell them. Yes, your time, and materials warrant a fair price to you and the customer! Thanks for sharing! : )


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

If you underprice your cradles then you will get more orders than you may care to do. I have been there, done that and it ends up a chore and you may resent doing them. Think carefully about how much you charge.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Very sweet!


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

I think $15 to $20 would be fair. They are adorable, and there is a lot of work in making them as well. Good luck.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

I just checked at Mary Maxim (an online craft store) and they have the KITS for the cradle doll for $16.99. WOW

http://www.marymaxim.com/crafts/yarn-crafts/cradle-purse-doll-kit.html


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Just for the heck of it looked up 6" baby dolls. Don't know the quality of these, but if you go to this site, there are quite a few little babys. Not sure if this is what you are seeking.

http://www.joissu.com/Dolls-Accessories/products/119/6/0

Dream Newborn Baby Dolls 
No.22-106 Size 8"

Dream Newborn Baby Dolls 
$3.75 Each 
(12 each per display unit) 
In Stock


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

the dollar tree has the dolls once in a while. I posted mine a while back but have never seen this pattern. Very pretty.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

JillF said:


> That seems like a very high price for the flowers, I'd try Michael's or Jo Anne's. I don't sell knitted items, but I would think $25 was fair.


That's the price I would have come up with, too.


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

An idea. Check your local area and phone book for doll clubs. Might also be able to find out from the library or senior center if there are any in your area. Play dumb to see if anyone has anything like this and scope out the competition. If no one there has them, see if anyone knows, or has a catalog, of where to get these babies inexpensively.


----------



## Pattez (Feb 21, 2014)

I bought small teddy bears for mine @ JoAnn's Some were 1$ & some were 3$ I use plastic dishes for the base & I needed small dolls


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

I paid $15 for the ones I bought my ggd.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

15 is ok 25 bit over but because a lot of cheap stuff around people go for less because many they throw after a while , people don't keep the stuff they used too.


----------



## Holly T. (Jan 28, 2015)

Very cute dolls and the cradle is fantastic!


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Looked at the doll link. The cutsie dolls are adorable and would work for this. 2.40 each, discount if you buy 12 or more.
Nice work on your cradle purses. Very cute with the flowers and your edging is beautiful.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

with the $4.99 dolls ,definately have to charge more.I made this outfit yesterday and I am not a fast knittter.


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

Where did you find this cute doll? She's precious in that outfit!


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> with the $4.99 dolls ,definately have to charge more.I made this outfit yesterday and I am not a fast knittter.


Could you share the pattern information of the outfit, please? This would make a good Christmas present.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

with the cost of your materials try $25 to $30


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

in search at top of page just type in itty bitty baby pattern and you will get tons of them = dolls can be bought at mary maxum or Hershsners I bought mine at a craft store called pat catan's in Canton, Ohio


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> in search at top of page just type in itty bitty baby pattern and you will get tons of them = dolls can be bought at mary maxum or Hershsners I bought mine at a craft store called pat catan's in Canton, Ohio


Thanks


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

I purchased tiny dolls at Walmart for $1.00 each.


----------



## LXSMum (Oct 30, 2018)

Beautiful! where is the pattern?


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

What about Dollar Tree for the flowers and dolls?


----------

